# Remember when they said Adrien Broner would beat prime Hatton



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Those were the days






"We'll cut him to bits, then he'll call it quits"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't remember anyone saying this.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Chacal said:


> I don't remember anyone saying this.


You were under a rock then

but then again everybody denies it after the fact don't they, hence the thread


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, it was odd.



Rico said:


> Broner by savage KO. Hatton could never really recover from an initial knockdown.





Pimp C said:


> I disagree. Hatton loved to stay on the inside which would be suicide for Hatton IMO because Broner is a better inside fighter than Hatton is who was nothing but a mauler/swarmer on the inside. All that roughhousing won't work against Broner who would pick Hatton apart on the inside with well placed shots and counters. Broner throws hard body punches on the inside as well and would beat Hatton in most of the exchanges due to his faster hands. I think Broner is all wrong for Hatton.


Not really worth a whole thread though is it?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nevermind, a quick trip to BF24 shows how weird it got.



|A|C|S| said:


> Broner woulda landed every punch in the book against him
> style is all wrong for Hatton





steviebruno said:


> It's hard to pick a Broner wipeout here. Prime Hatton was good enough to trouble Mayweather for half a fight, and Broner's right hand still seems awkward when fired in close.
> 
> Overall, Broner is P4P just a better fighter than Hatton. I'm not sure how that translate at 140, though, where Hatton was freakishly strong.
> 
> Broner's still improving, though. His left hook looked much more compact than I remember seeing it in previous fights.





Manning said:


> Broner destroys Hatton with ease. Hatton was never much better than Rees to begin with if at all. Two almost identical fighters.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, okay.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hatton would win on sheer activity. I said Broner was over-hyped rather early on. A lot of people seemed to jump on the bandwagon because he was brash and Floyd seemed to endorse him.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatton would beat Broner in my opinion. I think it would have been a good fight people seem to not like Broner but he is still a talented fighter an he would have put up a good fight and anything can happen in boxing so who knows.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Hatton would win on sheer activity. I said Broner was over-hyped rather early on. A lot of people seemed to jump on the bandwagon because he was brash and Floyd seemed to endorse him.


There was a big thread talking about Broner vs. Mayweather on ESB. I think someone revived it when Broner got embarrassed by Maidana.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Fight in the UK: Hatton cheats and beats Broner convincingly by mauling, hitting him behind the head and throwing him around.

Fight in the US: Toss up, slightly favor prime Hatton due to activity, but Hatton would eat a lot of leather.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Was absolutely hilarious how over hyped that little mattress stain got.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

:lol: Hatton would fuck him up. Pimp C showing his expertise again. How on earth did people rate him so high ?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought he was a very good talented fighter, but shit i never thought he'll beat ricky hatton...maybe if he kept developing, but any version we have seen so far stands no chance -- who the fuck compared Hatton to Gavin fucking rees


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I like this thread already :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not really a surprise coming out of the mouths of the guys who Bogo quoted though is it?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It's not really a surprise coming out of the mouths of the guys who Bogo quoted though is it?


Can think of a few others who probably think the same.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

@The Kraken that wouldn't be an unreasonable pick. Hatton wasn't that good, he ducked many of the young primed contenders while feasting on old men and fringe contenders and cashed out 3 times against top fighters, beating an old rusty injured Tyszu and being outclassed in his other 2 big fights. As it is he arguably lost to Collazo. If Ricky had fought the best at 140 and 147 he'd have plenty of losses.

50-50 fight


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Broner might have a shot in a free-for-all buffet but in the ring? nah


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> @The Kraken that wouldn't be an unreasonable pick. Hatton wasn't that good, he ducked many of the young primed contenders while feasting on old men and fringe contenders and cashed out 3 times against top fighters, beating an old rusty injured Tyszu and being outclassed in his other 2 big fights. As it is he arguably lost to Collazo. If Ricky had fought the best at 140 and 147 he'd have plenty of losses.
> 
> 50-50 fight


Who are these young, primed contenders you say he ducked? That rusty Tszyu had just blasted Sharmba Mitchell on a few rounds.Less than it took Paul Williams or FMjr to do so. Hatton was clearly not built for 147.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Stone Rose said:


> :lol: Hatton would fuck him up. Pimp C showing his expertise again. How on earth did people rate him so high ?


:lol: I love how these joy Sinclair fans think they're being smart and articulate just because they write long paragraphs.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Powerpuncher said:


> @The Kraken that wouldn't be an unreasonable pick. Hatton wasn't that good, he ducked many of the young primed contenders while feasting on old men and fringe contenders and cashed out 3 times against top fighters, beating an old rusty injured Tyszu and being outclassed in his other 2 big fights. As it is he arguably lost to Collazo. If Ricky had fought the best at 140 and 147 he'd have plenty of losses.
> 
> 50-50 fight


Hatton wasn't an elite fighter I'd say he's solid B class but boner is worse.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mal said:


> Who are these young, primed contenders you say he ducked? That rusty Tszyu had just blasted Sharmba Mitchell on a few rounds.Less than it took Paul Williams or FMjr to do so. Hatton was clearly not built for 147.


And how long before the Hatton fight did Tszyu "blast" Mitchell out?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

OneTime said:


> And how long before the Hatton fight did Tszyu "blast" Mitchell out?


You know how to look up records friend. Make your point instead. We don't need to beat around the bush you know.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

OneTime said:


> And how long before the Hatton fight did Tszyu "blast" Mitchell out?


About 6 months.....Edit-It was seven months, and Tszyu looked fucking immense doing it. Everyone thought Hatton was gonna get decapitated but as soon as he beat him it gets played down, boxing fans :-(


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> @The Kraken that wouldn't be an unreasonable pick. Hatton wasn't that good, he ducked many of the young primed contenders while feasting on old men and fringe contenders and cashed out 3 times against top fighters, beating an old rusty injured Tyszu and being outclassed in his other 2 big fights. As it is he arguably lost to Collazo. If Ricky had fought the best at 140 and 147 he'd have plenty of losses.
> 
> 50-50 fight


Nah. Though a lot of your criticisms have some merit Broner just strikes me as too easy to hit. He'd eat left hooks all night.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im still angry from when people said he would beat Lamont Peterson and Berto

Broner vs DeMarco reminds me of Khan vs Judah
Just the right fight on the right night


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> About 6 months.....Edit-It was seven months, and Tszyu looked fucking immense doing it. *Everyone thought Hatton was gonna get decapitated but as soon as he beat *him it gets played down, boxing fans :-(


From what I recall, very few people picked Hatton to win. I admit I was one of them.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who are these young, primed contenders you say he ducked? That rusty Tszyu had just blasted Sharmba Mitchell on a few rounds.Less than it took Paul Williams or FMjr to do so. Hatton was clearly not built for 147.


Hatton removed himself from his mandatory position so he didn't have to face Judah, Corley and Harris, he turned down 3 title shots prior to Tyszu. He turned down unifications with Mayweather and Cotto before they moved up. He dropped the British Title so he could avoid Junior Witter mandatory, he then ducked Witter for a decade.

As good as Tyszu looked against Mitchell, Mitchell was past his best too and had got a gift in the bout prior against Ndou. Tyszu had 3 rounds and had damaged rotator cuff injury

Hatton then kept picking opponents coming off shocking performances. Castillo was coming off a gift win and looked shot, Malignaggi was coming off 2 gift wins, Urango was coming off a gift. Decent fighters but below the better contenders



Boro Chris said:


> Nah. Though a lot of your criticisms have some merit Broner just strikes me as too easy to hit. He'd eat left hooks all night.


Both are pretty easy to hit, Broner has the better defence though. It'd be a pretty good close fight much like the Collazo fight



OneTime said:


> Hatton wasn't an elite fighter I'd say he's solid B class but boner is worse.


I think they're about the same level, Broner needs more tests.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mal said:


> From what I recall, very few people picked Hatton to win. I admit I was one of them.


Yeah thought Hatton was gonna get KO'd.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Hatton removed himself from his mandatory position so he didn't have to face Judah, Corley and Harris, he turned down 3 title shots prior to Tyszu. He turned down unifications with Mayweather and Cotto before they moved up. He dropped the British Title so he could avoid Junior Witter mandatory, he then ducked Witter for a decade.
> 
> As good as Tyszu looked against Mitchell, Mitchell was past his best too and had got a gift in the bout prior against Ndou. Tyszu had 3 rounds and had damaged rotator cuff injury
> 
> ...


Castillo and Paulie's weren't gift wins, they were close fights, big difference.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mal said:


> You know how to look up records friend. Make your point instead. We don't need to beat around the bush you know.


:lol: I was genuinely asking "friend" I remember Tszyu having a long lay off wasn't sure if it was before the Hatton fight or not.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Stone Rose said:


> Castillo and Paulie's weren't gift wins, they were close fights, big difference.


Paulie went life and death with ngoujo and ndou the second time but I think he won those. But Castillo got beat by ngoujo


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Castillo and Paulie's weren't gift wins, they were close fights, big difference.


Paulie's win over Ngoudjo was a blatant robbery, could have been 9 3 or 8 4 to Ngoudjo easily. The Ndou rematch was closer though. Castillo did better, I had it 7 5 for Ngoudjo though.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember when a fully motivated SJS19 told ESB they were idiots and Broner would struggle with the infighting and foot speed of Hatton?


Pffft, fuckers.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Hatton removed himself from his mandatory position so he didn't have to face Judah, Corley and Harris, he turned down 3 title shots prior to Tyszu. He turned down unifications with Mayweather and Cotto before they moved up. He dropped the British Title so he could avoid Junior Witter mandatory, he then ducked Witter for a decade.
> 
> As good as Tyszu looked against Mitchell, Mitchell was past his best too and had got a gift in the bout prior against Ndou. Tyszu had 3 rounds and had damaged rotator cuff injury
> 
> Hatton then kept picking opponents coming off shocking performances. Castillo was coming off a gift win and looked shot, Malignaggi was coming off 2 gift wins, Urango was coming off a gift. Decent fighters but below the better contenders


Removed himself from being a mandatory? That's pretty ridiculous. He also didn't turn down title shots w/ Cotto or FMjr before they moved up. There were never any serious talks for those fights. In fact, FMjr took two elimination fights to put himself in position to face Arturo Gatti, the big American draw and cash cow of 140 at the time. Then went to 147 after defeating gatti. At what point did Hatton refuse to fight FMjr at 140?

He chose not to fight Witter for a couple of reasons. One being that at the time, Witter had disgraced himself on a televised fight (Cannot recall against who), but he wasn't one SHO was willing to do any business with. Witter also had been talking so much shit to Hatton that Hatton, a huge draw in the UK, didn't want to return any favors and give him a big pay day. Not the best tactic, I can admit. But simply put, he didn't want to allow Witter a payday or exposure after being such a disrespectful cunt.

You've pretty much just picked any named at 140 at the time and said Hatton ducked them. The only one that has merit is his not facing Junior Witter (A fight that I wanted to see).

BTW, Mitchell was on a tear at 140 himself, fighting his way to being the top contender. There was no gift when he defeated N'Dou. And that past his best Mitchell, fought out of his best weight (140) and still took FMjr 6 rounds and Paul Williams 4.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

OneTime said:


> :lol: I was genuinely asking "friend" I remember Tszyu having a long lay off wasn't sure if it was before the Hatton fight or not.


My apologies. Looked like since you randomly quoted "blasted", you took umbrage with the post. My bad. ops


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Mal said:


> Removed himself from being a mandatory? That's pretty ridiculous.


He asked to be removed from WBA and WBO mandos, ie he turned them down. TBF Harris was difficult to do business with but Corley and Judah he didn't fancy



Mal said:


> He also didn't turn down title shots w/ Cotto or FMjr before they moved up. There were never any serious talks for those fights. In fact, FMjr took two elimination fights to put himself in position to face Arturo Gatti, the big American draw and cash cow of 140 at the time. Then went to 147 after defeating gatti. At what point did Hatton refuse to fight FMjr at 140?


Mayweather wanted Hatton as his first fight at 140 and then he wanted him as his PPV spot in Nov 2005 as a unification. Hatton's father was on record on the build up saying they'd turn down the Mayweather fight 7 times 'and now the offers are more realistic'. The Cotto fight was offered to Hatton too before he moved up.



Mal said:


> He chose not to fight Witter for a couple of reasons. One being that at the time, Witter had disgraced himself on a televised fight (Cannot recall against who), but he wasn't one SHO was willing to do any business with. Witter also had been talking so much shit to Hatton that Hatton, a huge draw in the UK, didn't want to return any favors and give him a big pay day. Not the best tactic, I can admit. But simply put, he didn't want to allow Witter a payday or exposure after being such a disrespectful cunt.


These are all pretty pathetic excuses. All this happened after Hatton threw his British belt away to avoid Witter. Secondly Witter fought Judah on a weeks notice, an opponent Hatton turned down a mandatory fight against lest we forget. Witter won 4 or 5 rounds in a technical contest, BS that it was a 'disgracing himself'. Lastly Witter taunting Hatton didn't happen until Hatton had been ducking him for 3 or 4 years. Hatton just didn't fancy it and when you see how well he coped with Pacquaio's southpaw right hook, you can see why.



Mal said:


> You've pretty much just picked any named at 140 at the time and said Hatton ducked them. The only one that has merit is his not facing Junior Witter (A fight that I wanted to see).
> 
> BTW, Mitchell was on a tear at 140 himself, fighting his way to being the top contender. There was no gift when he defeated N'Dou. And that past his best Mitchell, fought out of his best weight (140) and still took FMjr 6 rounds and Paul Williams 4.


Hatton did avoid these fights though, he fought something like 35 fights without fighting a top 10 fighter.

Yes Mitchell lost to Ndou, have you seen the fight, most fans at the time thought that was a gift. And Mitchell managing to survive a few rounds longer against none punchers proves what exactly?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mal said:


> Removed himself from being a mandatory? That's pretty ridiculous. He also didn't turn down title shots w/ Cotto or FMjr before they moved up. There were never any serious talks for those fights. In fact, FMjr took two elimination fights to put himself in position to face Arturo Gatti, the big American draw and cash cow of 140 at the time. Then went to 147 after defeating gatti. At what point did Hatton refuse to fight FMjr at 140?
> 
> He chose not to fight Witter for a couple of reasons. One being that at the time, *Witter had disgraced himself on a televised fight *(Cannot recall against who), but he wasn't one SHO was willing to do any business with. Witter also had been talking so much shit to Hatton that Hatton, a huge draw in the UK, didn't want to return any favors and give him a big pay day. Not the best tactic, I can admit. But simply put, he didn't want to allow Witter a payday or exposure after being such a disrespectful cunt.
> 
> ...


Think at was his bottle job against Judah up in Scotland.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> He asked to be removed from WBA and WBO mandos, ie he turned them down. TBF Harris was difficult to do business with but Corley and Judah he didn't fancy


When was Judah even an option?



Powerpuncher said:


> Mayweather wanted Hatton as his first fight at 140 and then he wanted him as his PPV spot in Nov 2005 as a unification. Hatton's father was on record on the build up saying they'd turn down the Mayweather fight 7 times 'and now the offers are more realistic'. The Cotto fight was offered to Hatton too before he moved up.


Again, FMjr was going after Arturo Gatti. That's why he fought both Henry Brussels and Demarcus Corley to get to Gatti. You're right, they did want to build Hatton up more in the states. Nothing wrong with that, as it was a huge fight when it happened, so it worked, and he ultimately FOUGHT FMjr. Hope you understand how silly it is to say someone ducked a guy they eventually fought after following a plan they laid out.

There weren't any serious talks about Hatton vs. Cotto, other then a possible call out. No offers were sent from either direction.



Powerpuncher said:


> These are all pretty pathetic excuses. All this happened after Hatton threw his British belt away to avoid Witter. Secondly Witter fought Judah on a weeks notice, an opponent Hatton turned down a mandatory fight against lest we forget. Witter won 4 or 5 rounds in a technical contest, BS that it was a 'disgracing himself'. Lastly Witter taunting Hatton didn't happen until Hatton had been ducking him for 3 or 4 years. Hatton just didn't fancy it and when you see how well he coped with Pacquaio's southpaw right hook, you can see why.


You can call it pathetic, that's your right. But Hatton not wanting to give Witter the payday and huge exposure fight was Hatton's right. You call it ducking w/o examining the circumstances.

But yes, Witter was highly criticized for that fight against Judah.



Powerpuncher said:


> Hatton did avoid these fights though, he fought something like 35 fights without fighting a top 10 fighter.


So it was all Hatton's fault. Ok.



Powerpuncher said:


> Yes Mitchell lost to Ndou, have you seen the fight, most fans at the time thought that was a gift. And Mitchell managing to survive a few rounds longer against none punchers proves what exactly?


You can connect the dots.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone gets a fight wrong or a fighter once and awhile no need to pile on

I can find a prediction from each one of you equally nonsensical

Broner was a genuine force at the lower weights, his powrr didnt translate and his work ethic is poor, still he has heart and.isnt an easy out for anyone but the top echelon guys

Yeah he lost to Maidana but Maidana aint no slouch is he

@OneTime and you can shut the fuck up especially Keith Thurman is more overrated than anyone

If Andre Berto and Jeff Lacy had a baby, and Arthur Abraham and Victor Ortiz had a baby, and those babies met, and fucked, still wouldnt be as overrated as Keith Thurman


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Think at was his bottle job against Judah up in Scotland.


That was the one.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nevermind, a quick trip to BF24 shows how weird it got.


Not as weird as you picking Angulo to beat Canelo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not as weird as you picking Angulo to beat Canelo


Far weirder, actually.

Is that what you're reduced to? Lame pot-shots from the sidelines?

Go back to BF24 where your brand of trolling is actually relevant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Im still angry from when people said he would beat Lamont Peterson and Berto
> 
> Broner vs DeMarco reminds me of Khan vs Judah
> Just the right fight on the right night


Broner could beat both of them. Peterson is tougher because he's so strong and I'd favor him honestly. Berto is winnable for Broner though.

Real talk, Broner does have potential to be pretty good and that's what a lot of people saw in him, but he has to fix a lot of things. He needs that young Mayweather type of drive and focus.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Everyone gets a fight wrong or a fighter once and awhile no need to pile on
> 
> I can find a prediction from each one of you equally nonsensical
> 
> ...


yeah good point. Broner at 130 and 135 is legit. Think about this, everybody is on Terrence Crawford's bandwagon, but tell me. What would the result of Broner vs Beltran, Burns, and Gamboa be at 135?


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Mal said:


> When was Judah even an option?
> 
> Again, FMjr was going after Arturo Gatti. That's why he fought both Henry Brussels and Demarcus Corley to get to Gatti. You're right, they did want to build Hatton up more in the states. Nothing wrong with that, as it was a huge fight when it happened, so it worked, and he ultimately FOUGHT FMjr. Hope you understand how silly it is to say someone ducked a guy they eventually fought after following a plan they laid out.
> 
> ...


TBH if you followed boxing you'd know everything I posted to be fact. Like I said Mayweather offered Hatton a fight instead of Corley as his first fight at 140, that's fact, arguing with historic fact just makes you look foolish. He did want Gatti but he didn't need to fight the WBO Champ Corley or Brussels to get it given to him because Mayweather was the biggest draw at 140 alongside Gatti, Tyszu and yes Hatton. Hatton was rated higher in the sanctioning bodies. Hatton was first offered the Mayweather fight when he was nobody with no wins over genuine top 10 contenders and turned it down, that isn't building a fight is it?

If you don't think Hatton ducked Witter you may aswell state no fighter ducked any fighter in history because it's 1 of the most blatant ducks ever. It had nothing to do with 'not wanting to give Witter the payday', why did he dump his British Championship before any bad blood to avoid the fight? Because it had everything to do with risk aversion. Hatton was always full of excuses but in truth he just didn't fancy it and for good reason.

It all boils down to Hatton being a heavily protected manufactured boxer who only had challenging fights when he got a retirement pay outs for them and fought dross the majority of the time that his fans bought as live opponents. Hatton fans have trouble accepting how carefully managed he was to protect his record.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Far weirder, actually.
> 
> Is that what you're reduced to? Lame pot-shots from the sidelines?
> 
> Go back to BF24 where your brand of trolling is actually relevant.


Broner was.thrashing his opponents without much effort. Hatton was limited though i wanted to see Broner develop a right hand with his lef hook before i christened him Mayweathers successor which he never really did

However, claiming Angulo would beat a superior fighter who he was also at a stylistic disadvantage, sheeesh


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Broner was.thrashing his opponents without much effort. Hatton was limited though i wanted to see Broner develop a right hand with his lef hook before i christened him Mayweathers successor which he never really did
> 
> However, claiming Angulo would beat a superior fighter who he was also at a stylistic disadvantage, sheeesh


Angulo's performance against Lara was more impressive than anything Broner ever did, as is Hatton's career over Canelo's as it currently stands.

Not that it's relevant to the thread at all beyond your childish attempts to troll/defend fellow flomos.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> TBH if you followed boxing you'd know everything I posted to be fact. Like I said Mayweather offered Hatton a fight instead of Corley as his first fight at 140, that's fact, arguing with historic fact just makes you look foolish. He did want Gatti but he didn't need to fight the WBO Champ Corley or Brussels to get it given to him because Mayweather was the biggest draw at 140 alongside Gatti, Tyszu and yes Hatton. Hatton was rated higher in the sanctioning bodies. Hatton was first offered the Mayweather fight when he was nobody with no wins over genuine top 10 contenders and turned it down, that isn't building a fight is it?
> 
> If you don't think Hatton ducked Witter you may aswell state no fighter ducked any fighter in history because it's 1 of the most blatant ducks ever. It had nothing to do with 'not wanting to give Witter the payday', why did he dump his British Championship before any bad blood to avoid the fight? Because it had everything to do with risk aversion. Hatton was always full of excuses but in truth he just didn't fancy it and for good reason.
> 
> It all boils down to Hatton being a heavily protected manufactured boxer who only had challenging fights when he got a retirement pay outs for them and fought dross the majority of the time that his fans bought as live opponents. Hatton fans have trouble accepting how carefully managed he was to protect his record.


Cut the "If you followed boxing.." crap guy. No, Mayweather was NOT the biggest draw aside from Gatti or Hatton. And adding Tszyu to that mix of major draws is even incorrect, as Tszyu, as great as he was, was NOT a major draw either. And it's not disputable that he took two eliminators to fight Gatti, a fellow HBO fighter as opposed to Tszyu and Hatton who were happy fighting on Showtime then.

You clearly have some animosity with Hatton, as evident by you posts. I've found it's near impossible to have rational discussions with posters who take that type of attitude. You care free to call anything you post a fact. Most seem to do that anyway, regardless if them being clearly opinionated posts.

We'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Angulo's performance against Lara was more impressive than anything Broner ever did, as is Hatton's career over Canelo's as it currently stands.


Irrelevant. Thats ultimately your problem though, you really dont gave a boxing brain to see how fighters match up. I think you struggle seeing fights play out in your head. Anyone with any sense picked Canelo easily

Fighters like Angulo and Margarito need to be able to come forward and build momentum. Ala why Lara and Cotto struggled and Canelo and Mosely excelled. Without being able to push their opponents back they are left wanting.

Fuck even Merchant saw that



> Not that it's relevant to the thread at all beyond your childish attempts to troll/defend fellow flomos.


What do Floyd fans have to do with Broner?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Everyone gets a fight wrong or a fighter once and awhile no need to pile on
> 
> I can find a prediction from each one of you equally nonsensical
> 
> ...


Keith thurman would knock the std's off broners lips.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> you really dont gave a boxing brain to see how fighters match up. I think you struggle seeing fights play out in your head.


Let me stop you right there and put your bitchassness to rest once and for all since you love bringing this up and trying to act all smart.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217915
*Bradley is overrated. Devon Alexander is the truth*



MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley's good dont get me wrong. But he's really overachieved. Reminds me of a poor mans Sugar Shane Mosley in the way he can box but can also go toe to toe if he wants to. A ferocious puncher, good technique, getting better with every outing, but he's just too small for 140lbs in my eyes and not really exceptional in any one area.
> 
> If Bradley and Khan were to fight today, I'd consider BRadley only a slight favorite. However Devon Alexander, has true power and size for the weight class. Nobody has ever straight up punked Urango like that. Even Ricky Hatton merely roughed him up to a boring decision. Yet Alexander smoked him.
> 
> ...





MichiganWarrior said:


> Personally I feels Alexander taxes that ass. Bigger, stronger, just as fast, good pistol jab, can fight inside or out ect. What about yous?


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=378062
*Least excited I've been for a Floyd Mayweather fight since Baldomir*



MichiganWarrior said:


> This is my personal opinion nothing more. But over the last 4 years no matter what you think of Floyds opposition overall. You have to atleast admit each opponent brought an unknown into the ring that made the fight interesting.
> Oscar brought size advantage, and world class jab. Untested waters at 154 for Floyd.
> 
> Hatton brought quickness and ferocious pressure. Theoritically hadnt faced that sort of pressure since Castillo. Hatton was P4P number 8 at the time.
> ...





MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing special about Cotto's level of skill. A skilled fighter doesnt go into survival mode against Joshua Clottey. A skilled fighter doesnt have his best punch timed by Pacquiao.





MichiganWarrior said:


> there's a video on youtube of Pacquiao timing Cotto's jab.
> Now if Pac was timing Cotto's jab, my god, Mayweather. atsch





MichiganWarrior said:


> Corrales, Castillo and DLH were tougher. *I doubt cotto does any better then Ortiz or Mosley.*





MichiganWarrior said:


> Ortiz is a southpaw and bigger then Cotto and he took a shit ton of punishment and his eye was closing in only 4 rounds. *Floyd would walk Cotto down and stop him.*





MichiganWarrior said:


> I bet Cotto doesnt win more then 1 round. If I win, you have to admit Blacks are superior athletes and that whites should stick to what they're good at, tennis and ice skating. Deal? :deal


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242370
*Will Alexander beat Kotelniks ass so bad that Roach will be forced to stop duckin him*



MichiganWarrior said:


> ??? Everyone knows that Roach is going to try his best to keep Khan as far away from Alexander was possible. Would Alexander obliterating Kotelnik force GBP hand?





MichiganWarrior said:


> Kotelnik better be on his bike like Witter or its curtains.


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271260

*"Ze excuses, ze got any?" - Arthur Abraham*


MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats what Abraham should ask Crotch before he knocks his ass out. :good





MichiganWarrior said:


> Wow I cant believe eurobums think I care that your eurobum beat another eurobum. Never bet on eurobums is my new motto.
> 
> Glenn Johnson KO Froch 10.:good


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=393294
*Andy Lee is going to school Chavez jr. EZ work*



MichiganWarrior said:


> Heard it here first. Slick Irish Michigan Warrior. Cant lose.


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=410061

*****I Guarantee Andy Lee wins tomorrow!!!!!*****



MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes from the brilliant mind that brought you Team G the most widely viewed rankings in ESB history. The astute student of the game that in the face of mass taunts, insults and attempted defamations of character brought you the near prophetic prediction that Andre Ward would easily beat Mikkel Kessler. The master mind that shocked the boximg world with hos prediction in 1998 at the tender age of 10 that Mayweather would dominate the boxing landscape for 20 years brings you another guaranteed stone cold lock!
> 
> Andy Lee WILL defeat Chavez jr.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=430095
*Any one of you wanna bet me that Junior doesnt make it past the 10th?*



MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats right I guarantee! That Junior doesnt make it past the 10th. He's gonna get fucked up, we already know this, but I say he goes down before round 11.
> 
> Any vato's wanna avy bet with me, put up or shut up!


Shit, you can barely predict a fight happening _live._



MichiganWarrior said:


> You guys are panicking. Lopez starting to catch Salidos punches





MichiganWarrior said:


> Salido getting tired lopez will end it soon.





MichiganWarrior said:


> Juanma ends it this round





MichiganWarrior said:


> What did i say? Lopez punches are tighter and salido is wold bound to happen.





MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol i told yall lopez is gonna win this Salido too wild.





MichiganWarrior said:


> Salido has the skill level of Ricardo Mayorga. He was throwing punches with his head down. Eveb so juanma had both eyes closing and he doesnt have the power nor size of broner. Bad stylistic matchup for salido. De leon was fundamentally sound. Salido would be caught with to many punches.


Sorry, what were you saying about being able to see a match-up in your head?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What do Floyd fans have to do with Broner?


A fair bit of crossover actually. Not synonymous but largely in a lot of ways buying into and pushing the hype.

Only Leon seemed to spot that Broner wasn't ever going to come close as Floyd's successor but I never heard him outright say he'd lose within the next [insert timeframe].


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow @Bogotazo with the Froch-Bute style victory


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I think I'm one with egg on my face as well. Didn't see the Maidana fight going as it did, and if Maidana can do that to Broner at 147, Hatton could certainly do so at 140.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let me stop you right there and put your bitchassness to rest once and for all since you love bringing this up and trying to act all smart.
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217915
> *Bradley is overrated. Devon Alexander is the truth*
> ...


No surprises there from a mere troll. Well done Bogo.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Broner was.thrashing his opponents without much effort.
> 
> Broner hasn't thrashed a single opponent since he stepped up to fight guys his own size, looked pretty good bullying physically overmatched guys though I will give you that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I think I'm one with egg on my face as well. Didn't see the Maidana fight going as it did, and if Maidana can do that to Broner at 147, Hatton could certainly do so at 140.


To be fair a lot of people didn't see Maidana doing what he did.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Hatton did avoid these fights though, he fought something like 35 fights without fighting a top 10 fighter.





Mal said:


> You've pretty much just picked any named at 140 at the time and said Hatton ducked them.


Hatton was considered a protected moderately talented WBU-"champion" back then.
Calzaghe junior.

Nothing really to argue about.

He eventually stepped up and faced the best.
But before that his team wanted none of any big names that were around the division.

Kostya took the fight cuz of Hatton's less than stellar reputation and a massive (and what appeared to be a relatively easy) payday.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> To be fair a lot of people didn't see Maidana doing what he did.


because maidana is b level

both fights just show how bad floyd has faded; taking into consideration that marcos is pretty much the same crude, limited fighter that lost ten rounds in a shutout to devon alexander

cant wait to fade 147 maidana


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> A fair bit of crossover actually. Not synonymous but largely in a lot of ways buying into and pushing the hype.
> 
> Only Leon seemed to spot that Broner wasn't ever going to come close as Floyd's successor but I never heard him outright say he'd lose within the next [insert timeframe].


Leon was very vocal about Maidana beating Broner


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let me stop you right there and put your bitchassness to rest once and for all since you love bringing this up and trying to act all smart[./quote]
> 
> Except this is what I said
> _*
> ...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> A fair bit of crossover actually. Not synonymous but largely in a lot of ways buying into and pushing the hype.
> 
> Only Leon seemed to spot that Broner wasn't ever going to come close as Floyd's successor but I never heard him outright say he'd lose within the next [insert timeframe].


Meh. You're overstating it a bit. I think he was exciting to Floyd fans, largely young Black urban males, and given his style certain to be in many entertaining fights, but most werent completely sold on his talent level and most werent crazy about him after his stupid porno vids.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> MichiganWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Broner was.thrashing his opponents without much effort.
> ...


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Michiganwhore getting owned once again.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Remember when Michiganbastardchild was high on Khans dick. He said Khan was the best fighter to come out of the UK until he got his glass jaw shattered again by Danny Sexy Garcia.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Michiganwhore getting owned once again.


Dont be mad Thurman gonna finish his career with more losses then you've had Tinder matches


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Hatton was considered a protected moderately talented WBU-"champion" back then.
> Calzaghe junior.
> 
> Nothing really to argue about.
> ...


This is fair. Hatton wasn't someone a lot of fighters were willing to go overseas for though. I just cannot stand those who portray such a shitty attitude, always putting the blame on one party rather then looking at the big picture. My main disagreement was all these supposed fighters Hatton ducked. For the most part, he wasn't more then a JrWW contender who fought abroad. Once he made it to the top level, he can't really be accused of ducking.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn, @Bogotazo ethered MW's bitch ass :rofl


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I never thought about this fantasy fight but apparently I'm in the minority because I think Broner would give Hatton hell at 140. He might not win but he wouldn't lose in embarrassing fashion either. Does anyone think that Hatton would do what Maidana did?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nucking Futs said:
> 
> 
> > "Fighting guys his size" is a misnomer in boxing. If you make weight you make weight. No such thing. It'd be like saying Margarito looked great bullying Cotto around the ring when they size difference between those two is more than most of Broners opposition.
> ...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Damn, @Bogotazo ethered MW's bitch ass :rofl


_*I feel nothing for the Cotto fight however. I've repeatedly stated that Cotto is a level below elite, I've continually stated Cotto is a one handed fighter, who fights as a converted southpaw, his right hand being basically useless, his defense is average at best, he cuts easy, and he couldnt beat Clottey what could he do with Floyd.

the result of this fight is a pregone conclusion, I'll still buy it, because I like watching Floyd's skill in the ring, and I want to see Cotto humiliated not because I have something against Cotto but rather his massive overhype.

There is no mystery in whats going to happen in this fight. Just my Opinion of course.*_

Judge Robert Hoyle: 118 - 110
Judge Patricia Morse Jarman: 117-111
Judge Dave Moretti: 117 - 111










Thats 10-2 9-3 twice if you cant do arithmetic.

Absolutely owned. :rofl

Stop cheerleading ***. If you log on to Tinder you can maybe get a date with the clown.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> MichiganWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do one, fighters that weigh in within the limit on the scales often have entered the ring looking huge in comparison to their opponents as Broner did at lower weights much like Chavez Jr at MW.
> ...


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The under-rating of Broner since his loss to Maidana has been crazy but it's boxing ppl take a loss and all of a sudden they're shot/shit. Broner has just had two fights at 140lb while Hatton spent most of his career there. Ppl speaking too early even right now I would favour Broner over Hatton in his prime.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> The under-rating of Broner since his loss to Maidana has been crazy but it's boxing ppl take a loss and all of a sudden they're shot/shit. Broner has just had two fights at 140lb while Hatton spent most of his career there. Ppl speaking too early even right now I would favour Broner over Hatton in his prime.


Well said. Solid fighter. Will be in a lot of exciting fights to come. If he had work ethic he could be a bit more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner was huge at lightweight


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner was huge at lightweight


:rofl:lol::lol:atsch


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> The under-rating of Broner since his loss to Maidana has been crazy but it's boxing ppl take a loss and all of a sudden they're shot/shit. Broner has just had two fights at 140lb while Hatton spent most of his career there. Ppl speaking too early even right now I would favour Broner over Hatton in his prime.


The under-rating isn't even close to the level of embarrassingly, cringe worthy, nut hugging over-rating we all had to endure.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl:lol::lol:atsch


If anything that pic backs up what I am saying, besides height Broker looks much bigger.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley was and is overrated as evidence by his performances vs Provodnikov and and Diego Chavez. Solid workmen like fighter. Being under Arum protected him from the real killers in the divisions


I mean, he beat Diego Chaves pretty clearly. 8-4 kinda fight, no way was it a draw. That was hardly a bad performance. Provodnikov you can definitely make a case for Bradley losing, but he also kind of fought like an idiot in that fight. When Timbo doesn't deviate from his gameplan and keeps it tight, then he is an elite fighter, below the Pacquiao and Mayweather's of the world, on par with Marquez. I don't think it's fair to call him overrated..


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> If anything that pic backs up what I am saying, besides height Broker looks much bigger.


He's solid and in great shape. Shut up.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner could beat both of them. Peterson is tougher because he's so strong and I'd favor him honestly. Berto is winnable for Broner though.
> 
> Real talk, Broner does have potential to be pretty good and that's what a lot of people saw in him, but he has to fix a lot of things. He needs that young Mayweather type of drive and focus.


Thing is Broner had size advantages over all of his wins, put him in with Peterson who is so physically strong at 140, if you dont have the power to hurt him or the speed to keep him off he will maul you til the end

Berto has legit power and speed at 147, Broner is not suited for these weights he would get bullied by most people, i think he was just all hype tbh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I mean, he beat Diego Chaves pretty clearly. 8-4 kinda fight, no way was it a draw. That was hardly a bad performance. Provodnikov you can definitely make a case for Bradley losing, but he also kind of fought like an idiot in that fight. When Timbo doesn't deviate from his gameplan and keeps it tight, then he is an elite fighter, below the Pacquiao and Mayweather's of the world, on par with Marquez. I don't think it's fair to call him overrated..


Even if they fight was 8-4 an elite who is just believe Mayweather and Pacquiao should be able to handle a fighter like Diego far easier than he did. I think its fair. Who has he beaten that makes you believe he is better than say Khan, Garcia, Mattysee, Thurman, Brooke, Porter, ect?

Those guys been fighting eachother, meanwhile Bradley's been fighting B level guys interspersed with fights against Marquez and Pacquiao. Whose to say he's any better than them he certainly hasnt proven it. He lost clearly to Pac twice and I think if Marquez establishes his jab early on in the fight he loses. I think Marquez lost that fight more than Bradley won it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> If anything that pic backs up what I am saying, besides height Broker looks much bigger.


Terrence Crawford is taller and heavier than Broner. How would he do vs Maidana if he fought him in his second fight above 135?

Then look at the fact that all of the belt holders at 135 were
Richard Abril is 5'9
Ricky Burns is 5'10
Miguel Vasquez is 5'11
Adrien Broner is 5'7

but I kept hearing how Broner fights midgets.

Here's another recent lightweight champ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is Broner had size advantages over all of his wins, put him in with Peterson who is so physically strong at 140, if you dont have the power to hurt him or the speed to keep him off he will maul you til the end
> 
> Berto has legit power and speed at 147, Broner is not suited for these weights he would get bullied by most people, i think he was just all hype tbh


that size advantage thing is overblown as I just proved. But I do agree with you ultimately about Peterson, but I think Broner has a decent shot.

and I have to see Berto post Soto-Karrass and Guerrero more.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Even if they fight was 8-4 an elite who is just believe Mayweather and Pacquiao should be able to handle a fighter like Diego far easier than he did. I think its fair. *Who has he beaten that makes you believe he is better than say Khan, Garcia, Mattysee, Thurman, Brooke, Porter,* ect?
> 
> Those guys been fighting eachother, meanwhile Bradley's been fighting B level guys interspersed with fights against Marquez and Pacquiao. Whose to say he's any better than them he certainly hasnt proven it. He lost clearly to Pac twice and I think if Marquez establishes his jab early on in the fight he loses. I think Marquez lost that fight more than Bradley won it.


JMM
Alexander
Lamont Peterson
Devin Alexander
Provodnikov

All excellent scalps Bradley has.

Neither Thurman nor Porter has defeated the caliber of whom Bradley has beaten so far.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He's solid and in great shape. Shut up.[/QUOTE
> 
> Never said he wasn't, said he looks bigger besides height.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He's solid and in great shape. Shut up.[/QUOTE
> 
> sorry double post


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner was huge at lightweight


I remember you were saying Pacquiao was bigger than Floyd. I guess in this case, Broner is bigger than Demarco?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Even if they fight was 8-4 an elite who is just believe Mayweather and Pacquiao should be able to handle a fighter like Diego far easier than he did. I think its fair. Who has he beaten that makes you believe he is better than say Khan, Garcia, Mattysee, Thurman, Brooke, Porter, ect?
> 
> Those guys been fighting eachother, meanwhile Bradley's been fighting B level guys interspersed with fights against Marquez and Pacquiao. Whose to say he's any better than them he certainly hasnt proven it. He lost clearly to Pac twice and I think if Marquez establishes his jab early on in the fight he loses. I think Marquez lost that fight more than Bradley won it.


well first off we havent seen Garcia or Lucas at 147 so lets not talk about them. Khan has beaten 1 B level guy in Alexander at 147. As far as Brook, Porter and Thurman go, they aren't as battle tested as Bradley is. I don't know if those 3 would be able to beat Marquez or go 24 rounds with Pacquiao.

Thurman and Brook to me are the future of the division, but they simply haven't really fought the opposition that Bradley has. So I can't say that Thurman is "better" than Bradley, even if I think his ceiling is probably higher.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Terrence Crawford is taller and heavier than Broner. How would he do vs Maidana if he fought him in his second fight above 135?
> 
> Then look at the fact that all of the belt holders at 135 were
> Richard Abril is 5'9
> ...


You're posting height as if that determines if a guy is bigger, Broner may not be tall but you have to be blind to not see he was the physically domineering guy in the ring at LW and below and your pic doesn't really show anything other than he is quite short.

Also where did I say he fought midgets , I said he was the physically domineering force which you haven't really done shit to disprove.

How would Crawford do against Maidana, dunno tbh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I remember you were saying Pacquiao was bigger than Floyd. I guess in this case, Broner is bigger than Demarco?


bigger as in weight. Shoot Gavin Rees weighed more than Broner


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I see the terms "Bigger" tossed around too freely most of the time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> You're posting height as if that determines if a guy is bigger, Broner may not be tall but you have to be blind to not see he was the physically domineering guy in the ring at LW and below and your pic doesn't really show anything other than he is quite short.
> 
> Also where did I say he fought midgets , I said he was the physically domineering force which you haven't really done shit to disprove.
> 
> How would Crawford do against Maidana, dunno tbh


I heard frequently in the past that he fought midgets. Not from you in particular, but I was just addressing that. But my point is Broner isn't that big.

5'7 isn't huge for lighweight. And gaining 15lbs is a lot (he weighed 150 on fightnight), but I can name plenty of lightweights who weighed the same or more (Rios, Canelo's brother, Belmontes, Figueroa, Crawford, Gavin Rees)


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Mal said:


> Cut the "If you followed boxing.." crap guy. No, Mayweather was NOT the biggest draw aside from Gatti or Hatton. And adding Tszyu to that mix of major draws is even incorrect, as Tszyu, as great as he was, was NOT a major draw either. And it's not disputable that he took two eliminators to fight Gatti, a fellow HBO fighter as opposed to Tszyu and Hatton who were happy fighting on Showtime then.
> 
> You clearly have some animosity with Hatton, as evident by you posts. I've found it's near impossible to have rational discussions with posters who take that type of attitude. You care free to call anything you post a fact. Most seem to do that anyway, regardless if them being clearly opinionated posts.
> 
> We'll just agree to disagree.


Agree to disagree on Hatton was or wasn't offered fights with Mayweather in late 04 and late 05? Because both happened, I can't find the newspaper regarding the offer for Hatton in '04, but here's talk of it in 04:

http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13176&p=92241&hilit=mayweather#p92241

http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13818

FMJ did take 2 eliminators to face Gatti but those weren't the fights he wanted, he wanted Hatton amongst other bigger fights, he could have had numerous eliminators against either if Hatton or Leija agreed, the WBC would have accommodated whoever Mayweather put in front of them.

And yes Mayweather was already considered P4P no1 by many and had a big fat HBO contract, which saw him earn more per fight than Hatton or Gatti. Yes Tyszu was a big draw, which is why Hatton/Tyszu made so much money. The Corley/Brussels fights were eliminators because Gatti and Hatton wouldn't sign earlier. Mayweather/Arum wanted PPV earlier, Gatti was the first PPV for Mayweather or Gatti, they then wanted a PPV date in Nov 05. They tried for Hatton, Cotto and Judah. Yes even Judah turned down the fight, not happy with his PPV share, he then lost to Baldomir losing even further share.

You are right about Tyszu/Hatton being on Showtime as opposed to HBO being a stumbling block, but both had contracts renewed at different times.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I heard frequently in the past that he fought midgets. Not from you in particular, but I was just addressing that. But my point is Broner isn't that big.
> 
> 5'7 isn't huge for lighweight. And gaining 15lbs is a lot (he weighed 150 on fightnight), but I can name plenty of lightweights who weighed the same or more (Rios, Canelo's brother, Belmontes, Figueroa, Crawford, Gavin Rees)


Oh I am certainly not saying that this is exclusively Broner, there are clearly others guilty and even more so than Broner but I think it's clearly a factor in how successful he was/good he looked at SFW,LW compared to WW, hasn't looked anywhere near as good at LWW so far either


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> that size advantage thing is overblown as I just proved. But I do agree with you ultimately about Peterson, but I think Broner has a decent shot.
> 
> and I have to see Berto post Soto-Karrass and Guerrero more.


Thing is the only reason Figueroa and Crawford are winning is because of their size advantages too, put them in with Matthysse at 140 they got destroyed, Figueroa loses to anyone at 140, Crawford has a chance against Garcia but Peterson mauls him


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Agree to disagree on Hatton was or wasn't offered fights with Mayweather in late 04 and late 05? Because both happened, I can't find the newspaper regarding the offer for Hatton in '04, but here's talk of it in 04:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13176&p=92241&hilit=mayweather#p92241
> 
> ...


If he didn't want them, he didn't really need them now did he? He was actually the mandatory for Vivian Harris at the time. He could have jumped right into a title shot, but passed on that. That would have been a win for FMjr w/o a doubt. Giving him a title.

You can't just assume that FMjr would have gotten anything he wanted from the WBC. You cannot choose whom your eliminator bout will be against.

Judah and FMjr were already signed to fight before Judah lost his belts to Baldomir BTW. You need to keep in mind, back @ 140, FMjr didn't have much clout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Oh I am certainly not saying that this is exclusively Broner, there are clearly others guilty and even more so than Broner but I think it's clearly a factor in how successful he was/good he looked at SFW,LW compared to WW, hasn't looked anywhere near as good at LWW so far either





A.C.S said:


> Thing is the only reason Figueroa and Crawford are winning is because of their size advantages too, put them in with Matthysse at 140 they got destroyed, Figueroa loses to anyone at 140, Crawford has a chance against Garcia but Peterson mauls him


I like y'all. Keeping it consistent


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is the only reason Figueroa and Crawford are winning is because of their size advantages too, put them in with Matthysse at 140 they got destroyed, Figueroa loses to anyone at 140, Crawford has a chance against Garcia but Peterson mauls him


Matthysse at 135 would probably be too gaunt and weak to defeat Crawford.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like y'all. Keeping it consistent


Not sure if piss taking or not


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Not sure if piss taking or not


I mean it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I never minded the weight thing. If you can make the weight, you can make the weight. If you have a problem with it change the rules for same-day, don't blame the fighters.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mal said:


> Matthysse at 135 would probably be too gaunt and weak to defeat Crawford.


Yeah no way Matthysse wins at 135, but when Crawford moves up hes gonna realise how strong these guys are


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets wait till Crawford actually moves up to 140 or 147, till we judge him against Broner. Crawford strikes me as someone who will grow into a weight class. I think he could very well defeat Provodnikov, Garcia, or Matthysse.. If he eases into the weight class first. Perhaps a fight against Mikey Garcia would be good, if Mikey moves up. That would be a good fight, two skilled technicians. 

IMO 135 Crawford (right now) beats 135 Broner.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I never minded the weight thing. If you can make the weight, you can make the weight. If you have a problem with it change the rules for same-day, don't blame the fighters.


I don't think it's a huge advantage either. Floyd vs Canelo, Froch vs Bute etc are examples where a guy fighting at his natural weight comprehensively beat huge cutters. Obviously if you are a swarmed and can put a stone on over night it will help, but when you dont/can't bully someone the physical aspect of doing the cut works against you I think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I don't think it's a huge advantage either. Floyd vs Canelo, Froch vs Bute etc are examples where a guy fighting at his natural weight comprehensively beat huge cutters. Obviously if you are a swarmed and can put a stone on over night it will help, but when you dont/can't bully someone the physical aspect of doing the cut works against you I think


Agreed.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Fan boys make me laugh they go to such depths to defend the honour of their baby boos. They'd make shit up, throw themselves in front of a bus, insult their own grandmother's so their hero isn't getting insulted. 

It's repressed homosexual behavior. Fans boys want to have sex with their idols. Fact.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah no way Matthysse wins at 135, but when Crawford moves up hes gonna realise how strong these guys are


Hopefully when he does move up he does it properly. Otherwise could be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Hatton fought the crazy Irish southpaw slickster Eamonn Magee who was not only a higher rank than Witter, but made Witter back down from him in person

There were 3 guys around in Britain and Ireland, Witter, Magee, and Hatton. Witter called Hatton out any chance he got, called Magee out a few times, Magee called Hatton out, then saw Witter at a press conference and squared up to him offering him a fight. by all acounts Witter backed down looking like a scared puppy.

"I once asked Magee, in person, how he rated the Sheffield switch-hitter Junior Witter. Magees deep set dark eyes burned scorching coals.. "That fuckin' messer,in or out of the ring, I'll take him apart" I pursued the matter no further, Magee was a man not to be messed with"






Hatton ducking Witter? nonsense

 Ev


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> TBH if you followed boxing you'd know everything I posted to be fact. Like I said Mayweather offered Hatton a fight instead of Corley as his first fight at 140, that's fact, arguing with historic fact just makes you look foolish. He did want Gatti but he didn't need to fight the WBO Champ Corley or Brussels to get it given to him because Mayweather was the biggest draw at 140 alongside Gatti, Tyszu and yes Hatton. Hatton was rated higher in the sanctioning bodies. Hatton was first offered the Mayweather fight when he was nobody with no wins over genuine top 10 contenders and turned it down, that isn't building a fight is it?
> 
> If you don't think Hatton ducked Witter you may aswell state no fighter ducked any fighter in history because it's 1 of the most blatant ducks ever. It had nothing to do with 'not wanting to give Witter the payday', why did he dump his British Championship before any bad blood to avoid the fight? Because it had everything to do with risk aversion. Hatton was always full of excuses but in truth he just didn't fancy it and for good reason.
> 
> It all boils down to Hatton being a heavily protected manufactured boxer who only had challenging fights when he got a retirement pay outs for them and fought dross the majority of the time that his fans bought as live opponents. Hatton fans have trouble accepting how carefully managed he was to protect his record.


it was 2006 when Hatton said he will not fight Fraud in America, it was also the year when Fraud and Top Rank split and the difficulties there also affected the fight getting made.

Here is a passage from a UK paper

Hatton says he wants a fight against Mayweather, the World Boxing Council light-welterweight champion. But Mayweather has said he would only accommodate the Mancunian in a fight in the United States. The news that Mayweather has turned down an invitation to be at ringside for Hatton's fight against Maussa, does not seem to bode well for the chances of a Mayweather-Hatton showdown in the new year.
Mayweather, 28, became light-welterweight champion in June when he outclassed Arturo Gatti. A unification match against Hatton seemed an obvious fight to make, with a classic boxer-versus-fighter class of styles, but more talk now surrounds Mayweather moving on from tonight's non-title fight to challenge Zab Judah, the American who is regarded as the world No1 welterweight, holding the WBC, WBA and IBF belts.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


Nearly knocking Cotto out. :lol:


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Nearly knocking Cotto out. :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Hatton fought the crazy Irish southpaw slickster Eamonn Magee who was not only a higher rank than Witter, but made Witter back down from him in person
> 
> There were 3 guys around in Britain and Ireland, Witter, Magee, and Hatton. Witter called Hatton out any chance he got, called Magee out a few times, Magee called Hatton out, then saw Witter at a press conference and squared up to him offering him a fight. by all acounts Witter backed down looking like a scared puppy.
> 
> ...


I agree. Hatton avoided nobody. If he did it was business. I don't blame Witter. In the ring Id pick him,out of it Magee every time. As you say,crazy. And I would imagine face to face EXTREMELY scary.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol witter being afraid of the mighty eamon maggee.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Lol witter being afraid of the mighty eamon maggee.


In the ring,no way. Out of it,he wouldn't have known what he was getting into.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> In the ring,no way. Out of it,he wouldn't have known what he was getting into.


Reminds me of the time vivian Harris made Mayweather back down.

Doesn't mean shit. It's all about in the ring.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Reminds me of the time vivian Harris made Mayweather back down.
> 
> Doesn't mean shit. It's all about in the ring.


Too true. As boxing fans,thats what counts to us. But all I was saying was behind the scenes in what is already a hard game,are dark forces. And boxing obviously attracts them. Recent events over the last couple of years have proved this. Wish it wasn't so but sadly it is.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Nearly knocking Cotto out. :lol:


My bad, was in a hurry yesterday










Whooo look at that boy hold on. Btw, Bobozo scored this fight a draw:rofl:rofl


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Whooo look at that boy hold on. Btw, Bobozo scored this fight a draw:rofl:rofl


Would need a quote to believe that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Nearly knocking Cotto out. :lol:


:lol: Floyd floored him though!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Serious question.. Do you guys really like this match up? I mean do you think pacquiao can really trouble Floyd? 

At one point I thought he could be after getting knocked out by Marquez pac has looked like shit. Though Floyd is no spring chicken either.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Serious question.. Do you guys really like this match up? I mean do you think pacquiao can really trouble Floyd?
> 
> At one point I thought he could be after getting knocked out by Marquez pac has looked like shit. Though Floyd is no spring chicken either.


They hope. But you need more than hope when going up against the best


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pac is on his best when he's the underdog


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> They hope. But you need more than hope when going up against the best


Nobodies fighting andre ward though?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh and I thought I was in the pac vs Ellerbeweather thread


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> My bad, was in a hurry yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Cotto exhibiting some Saad-like recuperative powers to withstand that vicious onslaught.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Damn, Cotto exhibiting some Saad-like recuperative powers to withstand that vicious onslaught.


George foreman uppercut right there

2:35


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> George foreman uppercut right there
> 
> 2:35


Not a single fuck given by Foreman in that knockout.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Broner sucks gorilla balls when it comes to footwork, pressure, and punch output. The PDL fight showed me all I needed to see.

He gets savaged by prime Hatton. Hell, every quality little guy he faced he was getting beaned. Only the massive size disadvantage allowing him to walk through shots saved him. 

Just cause you put syrup on $hit don't make it pancakes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Not a single fuck given by Foreman in that knockout.


Not one.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Reminds me of the time vivian Harris made Mayweather back down.
> 
> Doesn't mean shit. It's all about in the ring.


Take a look at Magee and Witters common opponents and one oppoent that Witter never even faced at that time, Jon Thaxton.

In the ring Magee had the better results aswell, did you even read what I said mate? HIGHER RANKING THAN WITTER because he beat the same guys only better (Alan temple fights for example) and the one guy at the time who had gven Hatton fits for 12 rounds by 5th rounds stoppage. sure, Witter went on to have the better career, but he wasn't a drug addicted acoholic who got his knees shot in by the IRA.

You bet your ass at that time Witter was afraid of Magee in every way, in or out of the ring. By the time Hatton beat Magee and moved on, Witter was always that one step behind, like the Froch to Hattons Calzaghe


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

delete


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Take a look at Magee and Witters common opponents and one oppoent that Witter never even faced at that time, Jon Thaxton.
> 
> In the ring Magee had the better results aswell, did you even read what I said mate? HIGHER RANKING THAN WITTER because he beat the same guys only better (Alan temple fights for example) and the one guy at the time who had gven Hatton fits for 12 rounds by 5th rounds stoppage. sure, Witter went on to have the better career, but he wasn't a drug addicted acoholic who got his knees shot in by the IRA.
> 
> You bet your ass at that time Witter was afraid of Magee in every way, in or out of the ring. By the time Hatton beat Magee and moved on, Witter was always that one step behind, like the Froch to Hattons Calzaghe


So witter was afraid of Maggie but was dying to fight the guy who beat witter? OK.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

How about a non-prime Hatton?
Broner does looks good against overweight midgets.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mishima said:


> How about a non-prime Hatton?
> Broner does looks good against overweight midgets.


like DeMarco and Escobedo


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Witter


Is Judah's win over Witter the most underrated win of the 00's?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Is Judah's win over Witter the most underrated win of the 00's?


Bradley's win over Witter was better. Judah Witter was a stinker.


----------



## antonio8904 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hatton


----------

